# Problema con risoluzione monitor: solo 640x480 a 8 colori ?!

## martynuzza

Salve, è la prima volta che mi approccio a gentoo, ho voluto installarlo come da manuale, in più aggiungendo MATE come interfaccia grafica e altri programmi (firefox, vlc, thunderbird, libreoffice,...) dopo giorni e giorni di compilazione oggi si arriva al termine. Riavvio e con sorpresa funziona tutto; tranne una cosa: il monitor: non riesco a capire come mai non posso impostarlo oltre 640x480 e con più colori. Si vede così:

https://s1.postimg.org/35ncq89t73/mate16640480.jpg

Qualcuno che ha voglia di aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto martynuzza!

Ci dovresti dare piu' informazioni, che scheda grafica usi? Cosa hai messo in make.conf come VIDEO_CARDS?

Posta magari un emerge --info e il contenuto del file /var/log/Xorg.0.log tramite wgetpaste

----------

## martynuzza

emerge --info :

https://paste2.org/B9LIhMnX

/etc/portage/make.conf :

https://paste2.org/W86CgZ25

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

https://paste2.org/UA1wsaj9

Il pc in questione è un vecchio pc: AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1,2ghz, 1GB ram, nvidia geforce 2 MX400, scheda madre abit su chipset via686, scheda audio cmedia e scheda di rete realtek gigabit aggiunta dopo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente il problema e' il driver nv. Prova a installare il driver nouveau

----------

## martynuzza

E' già installato il driver nouveau con tutte quelle opzioni del kernel già così. Altre cose da provare?

Volessi provare il driver proprietario questo

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/tree/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.23-r1.ebuild

Quali sono i comandi di emerge per installarlo?Last edited by martynuzza on Mon Nov 06, 2017 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora devi aggiungere, come da guida, al tuo make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"
```

e poi lanciare

```
# emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

Alla fine prova a riavviare X e vedi se funziona

----------

## martynuzza

pffff ora neanche si avvia più -.-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> pffff ora neanche si avvia più -.-

 

Puoi postare ancora il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

Purtroppo non e' possibile installare il driver proprietario nvidia visto che devresti mettere la version 96.43.23-r1 ma che non e' compatibile con i nuovi xorg-server

----------

## martynuzza

Nuovo /var/log/Xorg.0.log

https://paste2.org/B6GzvvgD

Dopo aver fatto quanto mi avevi scritto, ho pure dato il comando emerge @preserved-rebuild xkè mi pare lo chiedesse e poi ho dato anche emerge --depclean. Tuttavia l'ultimo ha iniziato a cancellare mi pare cinque o sei cosette come ati amdgpu fbdev o qualcosa di simile...

Attualmente ho solo la riga di comando, il server grafico non si avvia dando quel log di errore.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output di 

```
# zgrep -i drm /proc/config.gz

# zgrep -i agp /proc/config.gz 
```

----------

## martynuzza

Il file non c'è, è grave?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Il file non c'è, è grave?

 

No per averlo bisogna attivare un'opzione da attivare nel kernel.

Posta allora 

```
# grep -i drm /usr/src/linux/.config

# grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## martynuzza

# grep -i drm /usr/src/linux/.config 

https://paste2.org/xkVnIxf1

# grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config

https://paste2.org/W1s6svzp

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non capisco sembra tutto impostato correttamente.

Mi posti anche un

```
# ls -l /usr/src

# uname -a
```

----------

## martynuzza

# ls -la /usr/src

```
totale 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root   24 29 ott 19.33 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root   96 29 ott 11.35 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 24 ott 08.09 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   20 29 ott 19.33 linux -> linux-4.12.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 26 root root 4096  6 nov 18.42 linux-4.12.12-gentoo

```

# uname -a

```
Linux PCVECCHIO 4.12.12-gentoo #1 Sun Oct 29 21:04:54 CET 2017 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Cosa bisogna indagare a questo punto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non riesco a capire, di solito quando xorg non trova /dev/dri/card0 (esiste?) vuol dire che non e' impostato il drm nel kernel.

Hai ricompilato il kernel per nouveau? Se si ti sei ricordato di montare la boot (se usi genkernel non dovrebbe essere necessario)?

----------

## martynuzza

/dev/dri/card0 NON esiste! tutta la cartella /dev/dri/ è vuota.

 *Quote:*   

> Hai ricompilato il kernel per nouveau?

 

Il kernel l'ho compilato solo una volta, quella durante l'installazione, ed era già così con nouveau impostato a mano. Ho tolto molti altri driver e roba forse qualcosa di vitale per X, chissà.

 *Quote:*   

> Se si ti sei ricordato di montare la boot

 

In teoria si, i file in /boot ci sono dopo aver dato il comando make install durante l'installazione da cd.

P.S. Mi sembra di aver installato Xorg dopo aver installato Mate in quanto nella guida di mate non faceva alcun riferimento all'installazione di Xorg, e mi è venuto in mente solo dopo. E senza seguire la guida https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide che ho scoperto dopo, ho semplicemente dato il comando emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 in quanto l'ho letto qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895306-view-previous.html

Siccome sulla guida di MATE c'era scritto un file di configurazione che usava XDM ho dovuto installarlo ed ho seguito il topic qui sopra.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> /dev/dri/card0 NON esiste! tutta la cartella /dev/dri/ è vuota.

 

Questo dovrebbe essere un problema del kernel. Puoi postare con wgetpaste tutto il tuo config del kernel (/usr/src/linux/.config)?

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> P.S. Mi sembra di aver installato Xorg dopo aver installato Mate in quanto nella guida di mate non faceva alcun riferimento all'installazione di Xorg, e mi è venuto in mente solo dopo. E senza seguire la guida https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide che ho scoperto dopo, ho semplicemente dato il comando emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 in quanto l'ho letto qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895306-view-previous.html
> 
> Siccome sulla guida di MATE c'era scritto un file di configurazione che usava XDM ho dovuto installarlo ed ho seguito il topic qui sopra.

 

Questo non e' un problema mate ha come dipendenza xorg quindi virene cmq installato. Quella post e' del 2011, quindi obsoleto, non penso che possa aiutarti

----------

## martynuzza

/usr/src/linux/.config

https://paste2.org/1vKZ7mFv

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare una dmesg | grep -i nouveau?

----------

## martynuzza

Non dà niente, non c'è nessun riferimento a nouveau, ti posto l'intero dmesg:

https://paste2.org/mV0L8IYW

ps,.[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled. io ho una nvidia non una radeon xkè scrive così?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Non dà niente, non c'è nessun riferimento a nouveau, ti posto l'intero dmesg:
> 
> https://paste2.org/mV0L8IYW
> 
> ps,.[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled. io ho una nvidia non una radeon xkè scrive così?

 

Esattamente. Prova a ricompilare il kernel senza il driver radeon

----------

## martynuzza

Beh ho appena riavviato, ha ricompilato in 5 minuti, strano. Il problema non si è risolto purtroppo, sempre lo stesso errore. Nel frattempo ho letto questo:

https://askubuntu.com/questions/466622/geforce-7800-gt-nouveau-drivers

Ma non è che devo attivarlo come <M> invece che come <*> nel menu del kernel  ?!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Beh ho appena riavviato, ha ricompilato in 5 minuti, strano. Il problema non si è risolto purtroppo, sempre lo stesso errore. Nel frattempo ho letto questo:
> 
> https://askubuntu.com/questions/466622/geforce-7800-gt-nouveau-drivers

 

Hai settato una di quelle opzioni da qualche parte?

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Ma non è che devo attivarlo come <M> invece che come <*> nel menu del kernel  ?!

 

Prova, io nel mio pc ho

```
CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m
```

----------

## martynuzza

 *Quote:*   

> Possible places to disable KMS are:
> 
> kernel command line with: nomodeset, drm.modeset=0, nouveau.modeset=0 or similar
> 
> modprobe.conf or modprobe.d/ adding the module options drm modeset=0 or nouveau modeset=0
> ...

 

Per il kernel come faccio a vederlo? dalla riga di boot di LILO /etc/lilo.conf? Se si, allora non c'è niente di quella roba, c'è solo append ro per via del filesystem jfs

in modprobe.d/ c'è della roba che inizia con alias.... ma niente che riguardi drm o nouveau o modeset.

per initramfs non ce l'ho proprio (almeno credo, l'ho saltato durante la guida xkè optional "building an initramfs")

Provo a ricompilarlo come modulo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Per il kernel come faccio a vederlo? dalla riga di boot di LILO /etc/lilo.conf? Se si, allora non c'è niente di quella roba, c'è solo append ro per via del filesystem jfs
> 
> in modprobe.d/ c'è della roba che inizia con alias.... ma niente che riguardi drm o nouveau o modeset.
> 
> per initramfs non ce l'ho proprio (almeno credo, l'ho saltato durante la guida xkè optional "building an initramfs")

 

Allora non dovrebbe esserci e comunque in gentoo l'avresti dovuto mettere tu.

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Provo a ricompilarlo come modulo

 

Poi posta ancore Xorg.0.log e il dmesg

----------

## martynuzza

Niente da fare. Però non c'è nemmeno se digito lsmod non compare niente, come si attiva!? E come si fà a vedere se c'è adesso nouveau?!

----------

## martynuzza

OMMIODDIO FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!! https://s7.postimg.org/eqrv3xzmj/20171116_204459.jpg

Il problema era qui:

 *Quote:*   

> Disable legacy framebuffer support and enable basic console FB support
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> 
>    Graphics support --->
> ...

 

Era rimasto attivato nvidia framebuffer che probabilmetne andava in conflitto con nouveau. Disattivato, ricompilato, installato...adesso va!!!!!!!!!

( Ho consultato qui https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide )

ps,. E' normale che firefox si chiami aurora e thunderbird si chiami early bird?

:):):)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Era rimasto attivato nvidia framebuffer che probabilmetne andava in conflitto con nouveau. Disattivato, ricompilato, installato...adesso va!!!!!!!!!

 

Non ho fatto il controllo per bene nel tuo .config, scusa. Con nouveau bisogna disabilitare tutto quello che riguarda nvidia.

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> ps,. E' normale che firefox si chiami aurora e thunderbird si chiami early bird?

 

Si' se hai la use flag bindist abilitata. Io ti consiglio di eliminarla dal tuo make.conf visto che serve solo, per questioni legali, quando ridistribuisci dei pacchetti compilati. Una volta disabilitata lancia un

```
# emerge -UD --autounmask n @world
```

----------

## martynuzza

Sono molto felice di aver risolto, ci sono stati giorni che avrei voluto prendere l'hardisk e formattarlo, invece poi grazie anche alla tua pazienza e sostegno il tempo è passato e alla fine si è risolto. Sò che non potrò farci moltissimo con questo vecchio pc, ma almeno d'ora in poi potrò continuare ad usare internet e altri programmi aggiornati che su winxp non potevo più usare, in primis firefox e thunderbird xkè non più compatibile con processori senza SSE. I prossimi passi saranno sistemare per bene samba e, se possibile, migliorare il login screen con temi più carini graficamente.

Grazie infinite, fedeli alla linea anche quando la linea non c'è ?!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martynuzza wrote:*   

> Grazie infinite, fedeli alla linea anche quando la linea non c'è ?!

 

 :Wink: 

----------

